# Cell Phone: Latest Forum Topics



## Margi Cintrano (Jul 19, 2012)

Dear Technologists,

I am not receiving the Latest Forum Topics on my cellular Samsung Galaxy or my Tablet, same brand since yesterday.

I do however, receive the one below, the Recent Discuss Recipes part ... 

Is this typical on your end ? I have never had this problem before and am member since January 2012 ...

Thanks for your repair in advance.

Kind regards.
Ciao, Margaux Cintrano.


----------

